# European Christmas Bazaar



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know the date of the Bazaar at the Conrad Hotel this year? I'm seeing different dates online.

Also, can I get tickets on the door?

Many thanks for any information.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

From their facebook;

03.12.2016 at 10:00 cordially invited to a EUROPEAN Christmas Bazaar 2016, CONRAD Hotel CAIRO. Don`t forget to take with you children!
Entrance: 30 EGP per person, children under 6 free. (at the entrance to the hotel).

---

Get there early, there is always a line up.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you, Canuck2010


----------

